
The evolution of Smalltalk: from Smalltalk-72 through Squeak - pjmlp
https://dl.acm.org/doi/abs/10.1145/3386335
======
cxr
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23504654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23504654)

